# Buying a DTG printer in Bulgaria?



## eminem (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Direct to garment printing questions.*

Hi , i'm from Bulgaria and i really want to buy a machine that can print directly on t-shirt. But i don't know where to buy a machine like this , and i don't know which model i shoud buy .. I want a machine that can print on every color t-shirt , and to print everything on t-shirt .. If you know a model that can do this and can print 50 or more t-shirts in hour please , tell me . I read in this thread that the brother gt-541 is very good , but it can't print on dark t-shirt , it's not good ..
thank you !

I forgot to say that i already have an automatic heat press and a ploter Creation pcut 630 . i can do everything but only in one color , and i work with A4 format transfers but if you wash it several times it's gone.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Direct to garment printing questions.*



eminem said:


> Hi , i'm from Bulgaria and i really want to buy a machine that can print directly on t-shirt. But i don't know where to buy a machine like this , and i don't know which model i shoud buy .. I forgot to say that i already have an automatic heat press and a ploter Creation pcut 630 . i can do everything but only in one color , and i work with A4 format transfers but if you wash it several times it's gone.


Check out Welcome to DTG Digital for some European distributors near your country.

As for the transfers, maybe you need to use another type of transfer paper. Good Laser transfers on white shirts usually last a very long time, if not forever.


----------



## eminem (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Direct to garment printing questions.*

Can someone tell me more about the flexi - jet , can it print ot dark t-shirts and how many t-shirts prints in hour ? How much costs the ink for one t-shirt or something usefull for flexi jet ?

Byron : which type of transfers you suggest ?

And i'm wondering can i print one or two t-shirts in different colors with dtg printer on a good price or i need to print a lot of t-shirts to be the price smaller ..


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Direct to garment printing questions.*

The flexi-jet does print on black shirts. However, if you want to print 50 black shirts an hour...you might want to wait a couple of years. That is basically a shirt a minute. I am not sure even if the single platten Kornit can do this. The dual platten Kornit probably could, but there is a post on this forum stating the start-up cost is above $200,000.00. Not sure if that is in your budget.


----------



## eminem (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Direct to garment printing questions.*

thank you mark. 
i have one last question , can it print on dark colors or it can only white .. ? in a 50 t-shirts in hour ?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Direct to garment printing questions.*

Yes, the Kornit can print on dark shirts. Check out their website: Kornit - Home
I think Kornit is the best direct to garment machine available today, but it is also the most expensive. The next best thing for me is the DTG Eclipse. The Kornit price is almost 5 times the Eclipse though.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Direct to garment printing questions.*



vctradingcubao said:


> The Kornit price is almost 5 times the Eclipse though.


Yes, but with 1/5th the consumables costs.


----------

